# Akabash Ear Problem



## SouthernLife (Dec 31, 2017)

Due to the unseasonably warm weather this year, the flys have set at our guardian dog's ears early this year. In the past, we have tried blue coat and medical paste to help when her ears get too bitten up and fly spray to deter the flys but nothing seems to work. Our dog has a habit of rubbing paste off her ears which makes it hard to keep the good paste(I think the brand is corona) on her ears. Does anybody have any ideas as to how I can keep her ears in decent condition?


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

try screw worm spray for cattle cover there eyes. the nice thing about the spray it works for several weeks.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Ouch, that may well poison your dog. I've had lambs die from using that.

She needs a dog spot on Revolution is best but, is prescription, Wilderness works here.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I have use screw worm spray several times and had no problems. the trick is use a light coating just to keep the fly's from landing


----------

